# 2017 super duty fisher module location



## maineplower (Oct 25, 2003)

Where are you guys mounting the fisher plow module on 2017 and newer super dutys?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Aren't you supposed to try to put it in behind the headlamp, to keep the heat to a minimum.


----------



## 98Chevy2500 (Nov 27, 2005)

Randall Ave said:


> Aren't you supposed to try to put it in behind the headlamp, to keep the heat to a minimum.


Drivers side headlight for module and passengers side for solenoid, ph1 blizzard on a 11 super doopy.


----------



## bristolblue (Dec 2, 2017)

I mounted mine on top of the drivers side battery. I used the stud from the factory Tie down strap. I put the stud through the top hole on the iso module and added a matching lock nut to secure the top. I used a wire tie to the tie down strap on the bottom hole. (I did have to loosen the strap first to get the wire tie under it). I figured this was the coolest temperature place to mount it. Just will have to keep an eye on the posts and battery corrosion. It's very clean looking.


----------

